# Google Voice quit working



## Paddington (Jul 7, 2011)

"Could not complete your call, please try again."

This is the message that people get instead of reaching my Google Voice VM. I have tried searching Rootz and Google, and I have found nothing that has helped. I have messed with this from time to time for the past three or four months, since this problem began, but I have yet to find a solution.

I am on a Verizon GNexus running Jelly Belly v9.2, but I do not think this matters. This has been an ongoing problem that does not seem to be dependent on the ROM according to my experiences, nor does it seem to be dependent on the phone or carrier according to the experiences of others.

I have deleted and redownloaded the app (many times). I have deactivated and reactivated my Google Voice account. I have renamed the account on the Google Voice website. Has anyone had this problem and/or found a working solution?


----------



## Paddington (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok, after months of trying, I have finally found a "solution." I went to Google Voice website and changed my Google Voice number. I then deleted Google Voice app from my phone and redownloaded it. I went through the setup on the app. Then I clicked the activate button on the website, dialed the *71+new GV number that the instructions said, and voila! This is fine for me because I only use my GV number for voicemail, but I understand this would be very inconvenient for anyone who uses their GV number for calls and has given it out to others to contact them.


----------

